# R58: to plumb or not to plumb?



## kolorado

In honour of the R58 I plan to purchase in the next month or so, I am redesigning its display room (some people call these 'kitchens'). Never mind that the machine will cost 2/3 of an entire Ikea kitchen(!), I am wondering about the advantages/disadvantages of plumbing in a line since it will be near a water outlet for the washing machine. I probably will make between 2-6 espressos a day, every day. Mornings are often milk based, during the day espresso or macchiato. Also will be using it more extensively at dinner parties, probably 6-8 drinks.

The questions I have are:


for the volume of water I'll be using, would plumbing be worth the trouble?

For those of you who have plumbed in machines, what kind of in-line filter systems are preferable and what are their maintenance and running costs like?


I live in South London so would have to deal with quite hard water from the mains. At present I have a La Pavoni Eurocupiccola that I empty every day and fill the boiler with Brita filtered water, which seems to keep limescale down and tastes pretty good. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ronsil

A plumbed-in machine is always nice to have. No refilling of course & ready for use at any time.

If you do plumb-in in a hard water area a water softener/filter is essential.

I use a Bestmax Water hardness Cartridge. They are available in different capacities dependant on your use. The Small Cartridge will cope with up to around 1000 litres per year. The Medium Cartridge is the better buy as at about one third cost more it deals with around 3500 litres.

The Cartridges are good for around a years use. They vary in cost & its best to shop around. You will also need the universal head which fits all sizes of cartridge.


----------



## El carajillo

You will obviously need space to install and access the filter, you "MAY" need a pressure reducing valve depending on water pressure,shut off valves to allow for maintenance. I would suggest you use 22 mm over flow pipe for waste rather than the convoluted pipe often supplied with M/chs. You will need to maintain a fall of about 20 mm / Metre between M/ch and waste pipe. The connection will need to be on the sink side of the trap to prevent escape of sewer gas via M/ch drain.

EDIT

Re reading the post it could sound as if the waste pipe was for the filter. I was referring to the waste form the coffee M/ch waste/drip tray


----------



## kolorado

Great advice, thanks! I'll take a look online for filters and have a chat with the builder.


----------

